

AP CEO Tom Curley Threatens Google: "They Will Not Get Our Copy Going Forward" - mjfern
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/30/associated-press-google-business-media-apee.html?feed=rss_business_media

======
rumpelstiltskin
Is there a list of AP sites? So we can make sure we don't use _any_ of their
material on our own sites?

Not by means of protest or anything. It's just that fears of bankruptcy are
clearly driving the AP nuts and I'd rather not be in the way of any random
lawsuits thrown around as a last ditch effort.

------
maethorechannen
What's the bet that if/when Google drops AP content completely AP will start
suing them to get put back in to search results.

------
josefresco
Message to Tom from the Interweb: "Do not piss off the Goog, your Internet
life depends on it".

Seriously, as much as I don't see eye-to-eye with many of Google's decisions
and tactics, they own the gateway to the web (currently) and will destroy you
if they feel like it.

~~~
edw519
Deja vu.

Google vs. news sites in 2009 = Microsoft vs. ISVs in 1989

~~~
kirse
I agree. Now we just need pg to write his next article entitled "Google is
dead".

Google is in that comfy monopolistic position where they can sit around on
their advertising cash cow, tell others how they want the web to work, and no
longer really have to innovate.

~~~
blinks
[citation needed]

------
vaksel
Now would be a good opportunity for Reuters to come out and side with Google

------
blueben
The bigger question is... When the AP is gone from the Internet, will anyone
notice?

------
xsmasher
The AP is pissed because Reddit, Digg, Google, and others (Hacker News?) are
using AP content every day... usually with full attribution and links back to
the article. Let me put that another way - some of the most popular sites on
the internet send millions of pageviews to the AP every day.

That's a traffic situation that most sites would love to be in - but the AP
can't figure out how to make money from those eyeballs? So they're going to
try to stop the influx of traffic, so that... what? Their content can wither
and die in peace? Talk about cutting yourself out of the equation.

------
knightinblue
Why do I have a bad feeling that news aggregators will be getting their pants
sued off?

~~~
brandnewlow
They'd have a hard time suing organic aggregators like Digg since most news
sites are running their buttons.

I COULD see an RIAA-style campaign where they just start suing bloggers left
and right for copy-pasting too many characters in their posts.

Also, I could see Techmeme getting sued.

Basically, anyone who's going out and TAKING content from the news orgs and
repurposing it for their own ends could be a target if they go that route.
Forums and social news sites should be pretty safe.

------
lacker
Any time they want, they can remove their content from google using a
robots.txt.

